# Garden vermin.



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

Will hens run off ground hogs? I really hate killing them
My state views them as an invasive species. I'd prefer a cold war stand off than killing them every year?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not likely. A dog would go after them, Guineas might give them fits but they'd just go back in their burrow to escape them. 

You must have one heck of a problem with them.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Not likely. A dog would go after them, Guineas might give them fits but they'd just go back in their burrow to escape them.
> 
> You must have one heck of a problem with them.


I trap 4 to 6 a year. My state views them as an invasive species. I'd prefer not to. Plus my dog is a golden retriever, she eats paste.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you saying your Golden is not the brightest bulb in the lamp?

Is there any group or organization that would remove them for you since they are considered invasive?


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

Thomas Lippert said:


> I trap 4 to 6 a year. My state views them as an invasive species. I'd prefer not to. Plus my dog is a golden retriever, she eats paste.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Thomas Lippert said:


> I trap 4 to 6 a year. My state views them as an invasive species. I'd prefer not to. Plus my dog is a golden retriever, she eats paste.


omg I just spit tea all over my monitor!! *grabs paper towels that are always handy because this happens a lot on this site*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> omg I just spit tea all over my monitor!! *grabs paper towels that are always handy because this happens a lot on this site*


Again?! I'm going to have to start warning you.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Thomas Lippert said:


> my dog is a golden retriever, she eats paste.


HaHaHa!!! Awesome!!!

A few years ago I had a groundhog start digging around under my shed. I called a conservation agent about it to see what I could do to get rid of it. He told me to trap it or kill it, which ever I preferred. He strongly cautioned me to do it quick. Evidently, he said they seem to have some kind of message system. Once they get established in a place they like, they seem to come from miles around and are next to impossible to get rid of. He told me that even if you clean out this years family, another will take up residence next year. I don't know of any animal that really bothers them enough to get them to move on. Except, maybe a natural predator, like coyotes or something. Unfortunately, that would probably be worse than the groundhogs for your chickens. Plus, them burrowing tunnels and dens would probably eventually make easy access to your chickens for other critters like *****, skunks, snakes, and such. Good Luck.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Are you saying your Golden is the brightest bulb in the lamp?
> 
> Is there any group or organization that would remove them for you since they are considered invasive?


Nope the ground hog is classified as vermin. I was hoping there was a selfdefensive coop.


TomC said:


> HaHaHa!!! Awesome!!!
> 
> A few years ago I had a groundhog start digging around under my shed. I called a conservation agent about it to see what I could do to get rid of it. He told me to trap it or kill it, which ever I preferred. He strongly cautioned me to do it quick. Evidently, he said they seem to have some kind of message system. Once they get established in a place they like, they seem to come from miles around and are next to impossible to get rid of. He told me that even if you clean out this years family, another will take up residence next year. I don't know of any animal that really bothers them enough to get them to move on. Except, maybe a natural predator, like coyotes or something. Unfortunately, that would probably be worse than the groundhogs for your chickens. Plus, them burrowing tunnels and dens would probably eventually make easy access to your chickens for other critters like *****, skunks, snakes, and such. Good Luck.


Yeah I've trapped quite a few. I was hoping for a more peaceful resolution. Oh well all that ends well and such.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Firecrackers in their burrows.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Firecrackers in their burrows.


I'll probably just sic me daughter on them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have suggested dynomite but that's a little destructive. .


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That ought to do the job!


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

TomC said:


> That ought to do the job!





TomC said:


> That ought to do the job!


In my state you can't catch and release as they are an invasive species. One ground hog can and does decimate a garden. I "removed" 4 last year. So far at the beginning I'm at 3. Two today. I suspect a large hen would deter them. I've been told a bantam can only fly 3' high. I'm changing my gardens fence to 4' next week. Next year I'll obtain a chick or two. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Um, someone doesn't know what they're talking about how high a bantam can fly. Large fowl struggle to get much height but a bantam can fly like the dickens when it decides to.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

Thanks that's why I came here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As bantams get older they don't choose to fly unless it's to go to roost or escape a predator. My hamburgs roosted every night in the rafters of my old coop.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

my australorps can clear my 4 ft fence with no problem, ask my baby beet plants...


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

My fence is 6ft high and covered, several of my girls get pretty close to the top when they're feeling their oats.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

Nice. Well those ground hogs have gone away my garden is safe again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They went away? How did they go away? Was it at your hand?

Does anyone have any idea how to keep them off the land? Probably wishful thinking but it would be better not to have to deal with them at all.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They went away? How did they go away? Was it at your hand?
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to keep them off the land? Probably wishful thinking but it would be better not to have to deal with them at all.


In my state they are considered an invasive species. You are not allowed to relocate them. You are allowed to trap or shoot them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't say relocate. I remember what you said about them being invasive. What I was wondering if there was a way to keep them away. Would a hot wire around the areas they seem to like work? Is there some non lethal chemical that would cause them to go somewhere more pleasant? 

I know the burrowing makes it difficult for most regular solutions but it's got to be frustrating dealing with them at such a level again and again.


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

I've tried the commercial remedies, moth balls, fox urine. Etal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Obviously I've been lucky and not had to deal with them. At least not yet. I wish one of us could come up with something and maybe someone might. It just doesn't look like it's going to be today.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Heres an article from the Missouri Department of Conservation that has a few tips.

https://mdc.mo.gov/wildlife/nuisance-problem-species/nuisance-native-species/groundhog-control


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

Trapped them. Then 10/22. Quick painless.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tom, that was an interesting read. Keeping them off the property in the first place could be expensive but that business about the ammonia and flooding are pretty simple. Except a tanker load of ammonia might be needed if the problem is bad.


----------

